# Johnny cash tribute bike



## hotrod62

my 1950 hawthorne cash bike


----------



## MartyW

That is a cool idea that really came out great!


----------



## slick

Really kool man! I love the idea but you forgot the famous photo of him flipping the bird on there! Very nice bike though.


----------



## mazdaflyer

Very nicely done, just add a guitar to rack...


----------



## Robertriley

If he was alive...that's what he'd ride!  Looks great!


----------



## Santee

I love it!


----------



## hotrodbob

that was great idea and the paint is cool looking


----------



## hotrod62




----------



## bricycle

....better than Donald or Hop-a-long.....


----------



## Boris

Just don't ride it anywhere near the mud puddle in the Folsom Prison yard, unless you want to get stuck there.


----------



## bricycle

Dave Marko said:


> Just don't ride it anywhere near the mud puddle in the Folsom Prison yard.




are you say'n Folsum isn't wholesome??


----------



## Dan the bike man

That is SO cool! I love Johnny Cash music (odd for a 28 year old?) and I love the bike! You did a great job!


----------



## spooner

*bike in black*

You really did great work on the man in black's bicycle.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

Dave Marko said:


> Just don't ride it anywhere near the mud puddle in the Folsom Prison yard, unless you want to get stuck there.




Hey!
You should PhotoShop it in front of the Folsom Prison!
That would be cool with Johnny Cash standing next to the bicycle.


----------



## Boris

*Medley Time*



GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> Hey!
> You should PhotoShop it in front of the Folsom Prison!
> That would be cool with Johnny Cash standing next to the bicycle.




*The Shangrilas shout...*
*"LOOKOUT! LOOKOUT! LOOKOUT!"*
* as "The Man in Black" races headlong towards a large mud puddle in the Folsom Prison yard.*

*SCHPLUP!!!!*

*Take it Johnny!...*
*"...and now I'm stuck in Folsom Prison.............and time keeps draggin' on..."*


----------



## vincev

Are you going to part it out??


----------



## skindel

*mint album cover*

cool build-- ever seen this pic--i also collect albums--people think he went to prison but he only sang in them--ya gonna flame it with a ring of fire?


----------



## OldRider

The only prison time Johnny did was maybe a couple of nights in the county bucket, nothing at all heavy duty as in Folsom.


----------



## Ranger Dan

*One Piece at a Time*

I took the liberty of swapping out some parts on one of Johnny's bikes in case you want to do another Cash tribute.  (If I had ProTools and more skills, I'd bastardize this thing up right.)

[video=youtube;rWHniL8MyMM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWHniL8MyMM[/video]

Well, I left Kentucky back in '49
An' went to Chicagger workin' on a 'sembly line
The first year they had me puttin' wheels on Autocycles
Every day I'd watch them beauties roll by
And sometimes I'd hang my head and cry
'Cause I always wanted me one just like my buddy Michael's

One day I devised myself a plan
That should be the envy of most any man
I'd sneak it out of there in a lunchbox in my hand
Now gettin' caught meant gettin' fired
But I figured I'd have it all by the time I retired
I'd have me a bike worth at least a couple-a-grand

I'd get it one piece at a time and it wouldn't cost me a dime
You'll know it's me when I come through your town
I'm gonna ride around in style, I'm gonna drive everybody wild
'Cause I'll have the only one there is around

So the very next day when I punched in
With my big lunchbox and with help from my friends
I left that day with a lunch box full of gears
I've never considered myself a thief
But Ignatz wouldn't miss just one little piece
Especially if I strung it out over several years

The first day I got me a crank and a chain
And the next day I got me some fenders for the rain
Then I got me a big chainwheel and all of the chrome
The little things I could get in my big lunchbox
Like nuts, an' bolts, and all four pedal blocks
But the big stuff we snuck out in my buddy's mobile home

Now, up to now my plan went all right
'Til we tried to put it all together one night
And that's when we noticed that something was definitely wrong
The drivetrain was mix of skip-tooth parts not meshing together with half-inch cogs
And when we tried to get it rollin' it went down like a load of logs

So we ground off some teeth so the chain would fit
And with a little bit of help from an adapter kit
We had that 'Cycle runnin' just like a song
Now the headlights was another sight
We had two on the left and one on the right
But when we pushed in the switch all three of 'em come on

The back end looked kinda funny too
But we put it together and when we got through
We thought we might enter a race we probably couldn't win
About that time my wife walked out
And I could see in her eyes that she had her doubts
But she hopped on the bars and said, "Honey, take me for a spin"

So we rode up town just to get the tag
And I headed her right on down the main drag
I could hear everybody laughin' for blocks around
But up there at the Cabe they didn't laugh
'Cause to suss it all out it took the whole dang staff
And when they got through the description weighed sixty pounds

I got it one piece at a time and it didn't cost me a dime
You'll know it's me when I come through your town
I'm gonna ride around in style, I'm gonna drive everybody wild
'Cause I'll have the only one there is around

Uh yow, Red Ryder, this is the Cotton Mouth
In the Psycho-Billy Autocycle come on, huh, this is the Cotton Mouth
And negatory on the cost of this mow-chine there Red Ryder
You might say I went right up to the factory
And picked it up, it's cheaper that way
Uh, what model is it?

Well, it's a '49, '50, '51, '52, '53, '54, '55, '56
'57, '58' 59' Autocycle-mobile
It's a '60, '61, '62, '63, '64, '65, '66, '67
'68, '69, '70 Autocycle-mobile​


----------

